# Ss.org get in shape contest pt. II



## Sang-Drax (Aug 1, 2009)

The first thread on this topic (sticky'ed) has died out due to its expiration date. I decided to post this one and gather people who are beginning as well.
----------------------------------------------------

I started working out on July 17th... my stats back then:

Height: 1.84m (roughly 6'1")
Weight: 78.5kg (173lb)
BMI: 23.1
Body Fat: 12.5%


Honestly, my looks don't do my weight any justice. I have no muscles whatsoever and I only have fat around the waist. It sucks big time, but it's not even that much. I must have adamantium bones or something.

So far, so good... I'm still more motivated than ever, even though I hate working out. My biggest problem is that I've been eating too much bread (albeit whole grained). It's more due to the fact that I study all day and get bored very easily; then, I eat. I needed something deliciously lean. 

I'm also taking Whey Protein and HMB. Let's see if it works.

Is anyone else decided to get in shape this year?

PS: make sure you check Jason's sticky threads in this subforum. They're gold!


----------



## BurialWithin (Aug 1, 2009)

Awesome i started working exactly july 15th and i'm trying to lose like 40 lbs!!!
height: 5'7"
weight: 215
i've been at the gym 15 days and worked out 11 of them woo hoo!!!


----------



## Arminius (Aug 1, 2009)

does it count if we are trying to gain a bit of weight?

I'm 180 and 6'4", and i'd like to be about 200


----------



## kung_fu (Aug 1, 2009)

Sang-Drax said:


> Is anyone else decided to get in shape this year?



(Raises Hand)

I'm 5ft6, 145 lbs. I'll probably won't deviate very much from this weight, i'm just trying to be a bit healthier. I've got a 2hr routine i do every other day that i've been doing all summer. Mainly pushups, crunches, resistance band exercises, and jumping rope. Once school starts though i'll probably have to cut my routine in half. I've been tracking my results, i've dropped close to 8 lbs since i started and some inches in some key areas. Not sure the specifics atm .


----------



## budda (Aug 6, 2009)

I'll be getting back on the wagon entirely once I move back to school at the end of the month.

I lost 10 lbs of muscle and gained back 6-10 lbs of fat (it fluctuates) - makes me a sad panda . Still not sure why I didn't man up and fight the "I'm stuck back home" syndrome..


----------



## Anton (Aug 9, 2009)

Well I'm bulking since yesterday 
Height: 184 cm
Weight: 93 kg
BF: 8%

I wanna gain like 10kg, let the bulking begin!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Aug 9, 2009)

Im always bulking!


----------



## troyguitar (Aug 10, 2009)

I would like to lose some fat from my gut but am way too lazy to do it 

Currently 5'11" 160 lbs and in pretty good shape everywhere else which is what pisses me off.


----------



## budda (Aug 10, 2009)

im 5'10 and around 180 right now...  lol


----------



## Sang-Drax (Aug 10, 2009)

I lift lighter weights than 50-60 year old guys. Yes, plural 

After almost a month, I'm still hitting the gym 5-6 times a week, which seems quite good given my background of laziness and my absolute lack of passion for working out. I hope I'll be able to change for good this time.


----------



## mlp187 (Aug 10, 2009)

I'm in. Any timeframe we're looking at? 

I'm actually in pretty decent shape right now, I'm 6'3", 250 lbs, and about 14-15% bodyfat. Maybe less cause my abs are poking through a tad. 

I'm getting married 10/31/09. I've been working towards being a bit leaner for our honeymoon (Hawaii).


----------



## thedownside (Aug 11, 2009)

i'm in. I used to be in good shape, but 10 years of laziness and like 17 years of smoking killed that 

5'9
211lbs

I got back into mma last week, so that and the gym, i'll be loosing weight... Goal is to be fighting at 170, i dunno if i ever weighed that little, lol


----------



## SamSam (Aug 11, 2009)

Sigh... same boat then lol

last few years i've been eating way too much crap and drinking like a blue whale.

Height: 1.80m

Weight: float between 77 - 80kg depending on when I weigh myself

a bit of flab on the gut nowhere else really, it has to go!

changed my diet and gonna start jogging and see where that takes me. No more take aways and beer for me


----------



## budda (Aug 11, 2009)

i'll be back in starting in september, because right now.. well i was supposed to hit the gym yesterday and today, it hasnt happened


----------



## Tiger (Aug 11, 2009)

I dropped twenty pounds since April. And its 100% diet, I was under heavy daily exercise before that but I ate lots of calories and didnt lose fat.


----------



## wannabguitarist (Aug 12, 2009)

I'm currently 140-146 at 5'8 depending on how much I eat, drink, and shit that week . I want to be a solid 150 by the end of August and 165 by December. I've been hitting the gym but the gains have been really slow. No major size or weight gains (but I'm a helluva lot stronger now).


----------



## Sang-Drax (Aug 12, 2009)

budda said:


> i'll be back in starting in september, because right now.. well i was supposed to hit the gym yesterday and today, it hasnt happened



Aw come on, man... what's getting in the way right now?


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 12, 2009)

budda said:


> im 5'10 and around 180 right now...  lol



what do you needa lose weight for? 

i'm 5'9 @ 230 lbs. it doesn't really look like it with clothes on, but i'm a husky fella. it was weird... around this time last year i was at 212 and looked like a damn skeleton, but at the doctor they said i should be somewhere around 180 based on my height (i guess those are just rough estimates...?). i feel like i might die if i lost that much weight.



Tiger said:


> I dropped twenty pounds since April. And its 100% diet, I was under heavy daily exercise before that but I ate lots of calories and didnt lose fat.



you know what? i've been able to lose weight by changing the way i eat as well, i'm just not always disciplined enough to stay on it. whenever i consciously think about losing weight i'm able to do it, but for some reason i always end up getting too comfortable along the way...


----------



## Tiger (Aug 12, 2009)

I was ordered to do it by a SEAL Motivator...thats all the motivation I needed.  

Weight yourself every single day. I know some people say thats silly, but it gets you in the mind set each day.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 12, 2009)

Tiger said:


> Weight yourself every single day. I know some people say thats silly, but it gets you in the mind set each day.



every time i lose a significant amount of weight this is what i'm doing. helps keep you focused. 

lately i just haven't been caring at all. i might have to get with this get in shape contest thing. i've been makin' the ladies wait for a sexy KJ for far too long...


----------



## thedownside (Aug 12, 2009)

diet is gonna be the hardest thing for me to deal with. but i'm leaving it as is for now till my body gets used to this mma training.

and i quit smoking a week ago, i have enough to deal with, lol


----------



## s_k_mullins (Aug 12, 2009)

Konfyouzd said:


> i've been makin' the ladies wait for a sexy KJ for far too long...


 
Stop torturing them girls KJ.. Why you wanna make them wait like that?
Unleash the fury on 'em


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 12, 2009)

pure laziness, my friend. i've perfected it.


----------



## budda (Aug 12, 2009)

yeah, im not hitting the gym much due to laziness. also slacking hard in the eating department - .

something about breakups makes you care just a bit less for a while.

that and all the girls worth impressing are far from here - wont be there for another 2 and a half weeks, at which point i will be buying my own food and be hitting the gym 5 days a week (gotta make a schedule for that).

then it'll be gaining the lost muscle back (lost about 10lbs of muscle ) and trying to earn me a sixpack!


----------



## Sang-Drax (Aug 12, 2009)

budda said:


> something about breakups makes you care just a bit less for a while.



Sorry to hear that, bro


----------



## budda (Aug 12, 2009)

thanks man.

it'll be a bit, but life goes on. gonna be hittin the gym though, and this thread is about getting in shape!

 - aim to get there! lol


----------



## wannabguitarist (Aug 12, 2009)

Would this be the right thread to ask about workouts and diets for gaining weight or would I just be better off starting a new one?


----------



## rvoteary (Aug 13, 2009)

I think ima get in on this too, I'm 5 11, 165 pounds. Yaaaay cardio


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Aug 14, 2009)

I used to weigh 75 (165 lbs) to 77 (170 lbs) but then there came the final exams, a serious case of heartsickness and an operation: after all I lost around 12 kg of muscle mass 
But I started bulking up 4 months ago and added 7 kg (16lbs). I've been practicing bodybuilding since i was 10 years old but I never did it really serious. Just to stay fit and to get better in my martials arts (Wu Shu, Wing Tsung, Wrestling, Judo and some Karate ) 
Current stats: 
height: 1,76 m (around 5'8")
weight: 72 kg (159 lbs)
bodyfat :13% (I used to have around 4,5% when I was 16 )
goal: around 80 kg (176 lbs)
then I'll start to get ripped


----------



## Sang-Drax (Aug 14, 2009)

wannabguitarist said:


> Would this be the right thread to ask about workouts and diets for gaining weight or would I just be better off starting a new one?



I wouldn't mind myself, but you could try the stickies first... there's some good stuff there


----------



## Jason (Aug 14, 2009)

Check my stickes for info.


----------



## Tiger (Aug 17, 2009)

Thats me on the right.


----------



## Nick1 (Aug 23, 2009)

Last October I was living alone and eating really bad. Like Burger King or Taco Bell 2-3 times a day. No cardio at all. Just 2-3 times a week free weights. At the time I weighed about 260LBS. (BTW Im 5' 9" tall) So using the handy dandy BMI Chart link below I was at a 38.4

Below is the link that explains what 38.4 means.....

http://www.nhlbisupport.com/bmi/

If your too lazy I cut and pasted the chart below.....

BMI Categories:

Underweight = <18.5
Normal weight = 18.5-24.9
Overweight = 25-29.9
Obesity = BMI of 30 or greater

So basically I was a fat ass. 

So then I moved back home to help pay some bills. And started eating at home and not getting food thru a drive thru everyday. Plus for 5 months I pretty much cut out all carbs. No more than 15 per day. And no more than 10 grams of fat per day. Calories varied per day. 
Im currently weighing in at around 160.  My BMI is currently 23.6 Thats good says the chart. I think Id like to get to around a 19 or 20.
I did no real cardio. I went from a pants size of 36 to a 31. . 
Am I in shape....No. Id like to get there but right now Im still trying to lose a few more lbs. 
Just thought Id share my diet story wit yall.


----------



## thedownside (Aug 23, 2009)

Nick1 said:


> Last October I was living alone and eating really bad. Like Burger King or Taco Bell 2-3 times a day. No cardio at all. Just 2-3 times a week free weights. I weighed 260LBS. Now Im 5' 9" tall. So using the handy dandy BMI Chart link below I was at a 38.4.
> 
> Here is the chart that explains what 38.4 means.....
> 
> ...



thats awesome man. sounds allot like me, except i never really hit 260, i think 235 was my highest. i used to eat nothing but drive thru as well, along with 3-4 energy drinks a day. now i'm just cooking at home and the only take out i get is the 6 grams of fat or under subway sandwich for lunch (they are above my office and we get a discount, heh). and very little energy drinks, only sugar free ones, and mostly just water or gatorade g2's. so we'll see if that starts helping me at all


----------



## Nick1 (Aug 23, 2009)

thedownside said:


> thats awesome man. sounds allot like me, except i never really hit 260, i think 235 was my highest. i used to eat nothing but drive thru as well, along with 3-4 energy drinks a day. now i'm just cooking at home and the only take out i get is the 6 grams of fat or under subway sandwich for lunch (they are above my office and we get a discount, heh). and very little energy drinks, only sugar free ones, and mostly just water or gatorade g2's. so we'll see if that starts helping me at all



I cant quit the caffeine! Thats my one vise still. Instead of drinking like 4 Red Bulls I usually go with 1 or 2 5 HR Energy or the Red Bull (SF) or Nos Shots. And if I do drink go with a drink, its always the sugar free ones. I actually dont feel good if I have 1 sugar laden drink like Coke or Pepsi or a normal Red Bull. So its sugar free or the energy shot for me. Sometimes Ill go with Coffee but Im picky.


----------



## wannabguitarist (Aug 23, 2009)

I hurt my wrist doing something so I've been off the gym for a week now and I have another week to go; feels shitty. My doctor also told me to lay of the guitar for a while



Jason said:


> Check my stickes for info.



Ohh, will do


----------



## goth_fiend (Aug 24, 2009)

I know I need to drop some weight, at 5' 10" and almost 190 I want to get back down to about 170 cause I do have a bit of a buddah belly


----------



## Caparison123 (Aug 24, 2009)

Nick1 said:


> Last October I was living alone and eating really bad. Like Burger King or Taco Bell 2-3 times a day. No cardio at all. Just 2-3 times a week free weights. At the time I weighed about 260LBS. (BTW Im 5' 9" tall) So using the handy dandy BMI Chart link below I was at a 38.4
> 
> Below is the link that explains what 38.4 means.....
> 
> ...




BMI is really a worthless calculation. According to that, just about EVERY NFL running back, tail back, and tight end is "obese".


----------



## Tiger (Aug 24, 2009)

Nick1 said:


> I cant quit the caffeine! Thats my one vise still. Instead of drinking like 4 Red Bulls I usually go with 1 or 2 5 HR Energy or the Red Bull (SF) or Nos Shots. And if I do drink go with a drink, its always the sugar free ones. I actually dont feel good if I have 1 sugar laden drink like Coke or Pepsi or a normal Red Bull. So its sugar free or the energy shot for me. Sometimes Ill go with Coffee but Im picky.



This isnt quitting caffeine, but once I got on Noxplode back in March it took away all my drinks.

Now Ill have 1.5 scoops of it in the morning, and in the afternoon I have a pack of Jackie Chan green tea. 

Jackie Chan's Tea

But hey I cut out all the Mountain Dew!



Caparison123 said:


> BMI is really a worthless calculation. According to that, just about EVERY NFL running back, tail back, and tight end is "obese".



This is true. A tape measure and this will get you a better idea.

Home Body Fat Test

Although no test is perfect.

My results were

You have 8.5% body fat.

You have 12.2 Pounds of fat and 130.8 Pounds of lean (muscle, bone, body water). 

Which seems pretty close. According to the BMI calculator posted earlier I am right on the edge of being overweight, which is not the case.


----------



## Sang-Drax (Aug 24, 2009)

Nick1 said:


> Last October I was living alone and eating really bad. Like Burger King or Taco Bell 2-3 times a day. No cardio at all. Just 2-3 times a week free weights. At the time I weighed about 260LBS. (BTW Im 5' 9" tall) So using the handy dandy BMI Chart link below I was at a 38.4
> 
> Below is the link that explains what 38.4 means.....
> 
> ...



Wow man, 100 lbs is a lot! Congratulations for what you've achieved thus far 

Tiger, thanks for the body fat test link  . I've found out that i've gained 7 lbs (3kg) since I started working out. It's better be lean mass or I'll be pissed


----------



## lurgar (Aug 24, 2009)

Man, this thread is perfect for me since I'm trying really hard to lose weight. I started at 190 lbs and have gone down so far to 182 lbs in a few weeks. 

Mostly I've been watching what I eat and counting how many calories I'm taking in, and making sure to increase my actual physical activity. Ideally I'd like to get down to 155 or 160 like I was when I got married. I'm 5'6", btw.


----------



## budda (Aug 24, 2009)

why the hell do people think 190 is a lot?

unless you don't have a bigger build to begin with, in which case i guess it is.


----------



## Jason (Aug 24, 2009)

budda said:


> why the hell do people think 190 is a lot?
> 
> unless you don't have a bigger build to begin with, in which case i guess it is.



He is 5'6 That is kinda heavy for that height.


----------



## lurgar (Aug 24, 2009)

Jason said:


> He is 5'6 That is kinda heavy for that height.



Yeah, I'm pretty short and while I don't look like I weigh that much, I'm definitely needing to lose the pudge that I have.


----------



## Nick1 (Aug 25, 2009)

Sang-Drax said:


> Wow man, 100 lbs is a lot! Congratulations for what you've achieved thus far
> 
> Tiger, thanks for the body fat test link  . I've found out that i've gained 7 lbs (3kg) since I started working out. It's better be lean mass or I'll be pissed



Thank you.  The carb cutting was the hardest. I was tired and hungry ALL the time! But I feel pretty good along the lines of dieting. Like I said 10-20 more could be good. Maybe more maybe less...


----------



## MacTown09 (Sep 17, 2009)

Hey guys! i love workin out so i thought i would post my progress on here sometimes. Here are my specs right now:

6'2"
170lbs
11% approximate body fat
Benching 190lbs
havent really maxed on anything else...

Pretty much i have always used to run competitively but dont do that anymore now that i am outta high school. I ran a 4 47 mile and a 2 01 half mile in high school. I have been doing circuit training all summer to try and build some muscular endurance and now i am officially in a mass gaining stage. Oh and i am officially very sore.


----------



## thedownside (Sep 17, 2009)

well an update for me... i dropped 10lbs, but.... i fractured my collarbone and tore my rotator cuff so i'm out of doing anything for a while.


----------



## Tiger (Sep 20, 2009)

I got a test done and Im now 7 percent body fat, going for about 5 and then Im done.

Its really lame because not a single pair of pants fit now. I was a 32 and now Im 30 with a belt. I need new clothes but I have no money, so Im stuck.






(sorry I only have vain vanity pictures)

On my last SEAL exam it was

500 yd with Combat side stroke: 9:23
103 pushups (2 minutes)
73 situps (2 minutes)
23 pullups (no time limit)
1.5 mile run (10:30, not great but I was in the emergency room four weeks ago for my leg, so Im happy)

Im benching a 1 rep max of 220 right now. I can bench my body weight (140) 15 times or so. Right now Im really trying to get my quads and core stronger.


----------



## Sang-Drax (Sep 21, 2009)

^ Way to go, dude! Hell, 7 percent body fat... I'm officially jealous 



thedownside said:


> well an update for me... i dropped 10lbs, but.... i fractured my collarbone and tore my rotator cuff so i'm out of doing anything for a while.



Aw man, that sux 

Hope you at least manage to maintain your weight until you're good to go again


----------



## budda (Sep 21, 2009)

I'm still at 180, but I feel pudgy.

In fact, I should go to the gym right now. But the fact that I slept through yesterday and woke up at 6pm, and got 1.5 hours sleep last night and have been up since 2:30am today, I kind of dont want to. Yet I feel gross.

Best of luck to all! I need to make a gym schedule, pronto!


----------



## AvantGuardian (Sep 21, 2009)

After nearly passing out from riding my bike up the hill to parents' house yesterday, I realized its time to get back into better shape. Its not an easy hill, but a year or so ago when I was riding a lot I could do it without TOO much trouble. I'm 6' about 190 right now. I've lost probably 10 pounds over the last few months by simply eating less. It was a bit tough at first, but lately I just don't get hungry as often as I used to, and when I do I just eat reasonable amounts of food.

I feel pretty good about losing that weight, but I think I need to get regular exercise back into the mix. Its been tough since I graduated college and joined the working world (June '08). I used to hit the gym 4-5 days a week and ride my bike when the weather was nice. Time to start getting my money's worth out of that gym membership again.


----------



## Tiger (Sep 22, 2009)

Sang-Drax said:


> ^ Way to go, dude! Hell, 7 percent body fat... I'm officially jealous



Its taking quite a bit of effort so I feel its been earned.


----------



## Spratcho (Sep 22, 2009)

HAHA you guys dont wanna know XD

Height: 171cm
Weight: 56kg
BMI: 22.2
BF: 15kg


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Sep 22, 2009)

Tiger said:


> Its taking quite a bit of effort so I feel its been earned.



Great Job, dude 
I've been at 4,5 % once but since then I focused on bulking up. Will start 
getting ripped as soon as I hit 178lbs.
Benching 287lbs atm with 161lbs bodyweight


----------



## Tiger (Sep 22, 2009)

Yea, I think I can get lower but I am really trying to get all my numbers up high fast, so hopefully my weight will stay the same but I can trade 3 pounds or so of fat for muscle. I know where the fat on my body lives, its mostly in my legs so I dont stand to gain much appearance wise from losing more but more muscle would be cool.


----------



## Sang-Drax (Sep 23, 2009)

Tiger said:


> Its taking quite a bit of effort so I feel its been earned.



I know dude, I'm just yankin' your chair . I'm aware of your SEAL-training log... I know it ain't easy


----------



## Tiger (Sep 23, 2009)

Ah I didnt mean to sound serious at all, trust me.


----------



## B Lopez (Sep 23, 2009)

I'm in. 

The Army has made me fat and out of shape... Need to get back into the swing of things.


----------



## Sang-Drax (Sep 24, 2009)

Tiger said:


> Ah I didnt mean to sound serious at all, trust me.



Damn lack of sarcasm detector


----------



## kung_fu (Oct 29, 2009)

135lbs now. I don't think i've weighed that much since the tenth grade . I'm in the best shape i've been in probably my whole life and feeling pretty darn good about it. Finding it hard getting the time and energy to exercise (final year of Electrical Engineering degree) but i'm trying my best. I'd ideally like to put on a little more muscle, but my weight will probably be best in the 135-140 range (I'm a short 'lil bastard)


----------



## Sang-Drax (Oct 29, 2009)

^So you've lost 10 pounds, is it? Quite a big deal considering you're at the last year in engineering.... tough stuff. Way to go, man 

I'm pretty much at the same point I was 2 months ago weightwise. I guess I need to measure my bod fat % to get a better idea.


----------



## kung_fu (Oct 29, 2009)

Sang-Drax said:


> ^So you've lost 10 pounds, is it? Quite a big deal considering you're at the last year in engineering.... tough stuff. Way to go, man
> .



Thanks. Wasn't all that hard, it's just i don't have the time to lounge about on the sofa eating chips when i've got tests to study for .


----------



## budda (Oct 29, 2009)

i need to hit the fucking gym and eat better, asap .


----------

